# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  balte me sto stoxo!

## MerNion

Kalimera. an borei kapoios me optiki epafi pros papago na girisei pros ta edo tin keraia tou gia mia dokimi tha tou imoun eugnomon!

konstantinos

----------

